# TERI...ARE YOU O.K.?



## iluvwalkers (Dec 15, 2006)

WONDERING HOW YOU ARE? HOPE YOUR FAMILY AND CRITTERS ARE ALL O.K.




: NIKKI


----------



## HobbsFarm (Dec 16, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]First the flood and now this? I sure hope this storm missed you!



: I hope you are just out today doing some last minute shopping...



: I know you will let us know when you can. Shannon



[/SIZE]


----------



## jdomep (Dec 16, 2006)

I am thinking about you too - I hope you all oare ok. Check in when you can.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 16, 2006)

Teri, Sure hope everything is Ok by you, PLEASE check in and let us know as soon as you can. Corinne


----------



## iluvwalkers (Dec 16, 2006)

HI, TERI JUST EMAILED. SHE WANTED ME TO POST FOR HER...THEY ARE ALL O.K. BUT IT WILL BE DAYS BEFORE THEY HAVE POWER. THEY HAVE A SMALL GENERATOR AND THAT IS KEEPING THEIR BEDROOM WARM. SHE SAID THEY ALMOST LOST THEIR BARN BUT IT'S STILL STANDING. THE FRIDGE AND LARGE FREEZER CONTENTS ARE SPOILING BUT HER MAIN CONCERN IS FINDING GAS, THE WHOLE TOWN IS SHUT DOWN AND EVERYONE IS IN SEARCH FOR GAS FOR THEIR GENERATORS. SHE ALSO SAID SHE NEEDS HAY, SHE HAS SOME SHE BOUGHT AT THE FARM STORE BUT NONE OF IT IS ANY GOOD



PLEASE KEEP TERI AND HER FAMILY IN YOUR THOUGHTS



: . NIKKI


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 16, 2006)

I am so glad to hear Teri and her family are Ok, but sure wish there was something I could do to help her with her hay situation. I have extra but have no way to get it to her.



: PLEASE tell her we are keeping her in our thoughts.



: Corinne


----------



## Shari (Dec 16, 2006)

Where is she at?


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Dec 16, 2006)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> I am so glad to hear Teri and her family are Ok, but sure wish there was something I could do to help her with her hay situation. I have extra but have no way to get it to her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



me too! and me too!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 17, 2006)

Teri is in North Bend, Wa. is there anyone who is within driving distance of her to try to help her out? I'm about 1,900 miles from her ...Ohhh, Teri...you need to move closer to one of us



: Corinne


----------



## Shari (Dec 17, 2006)

Are Leia and Shirley up that way??


----------



## lilfoot (Dec 17, 2006)

Hoping today brings Teri's heat & hydro back!

As well as some yummy hay for the critters



:

It does make ya feel



helpless when we live so far away.

Sandy


----------



## iluvwalkers (Dec 17, 2006)

I KNOW HOW YOU ALL FEEL, I WISH THERE WAS SOMETHING I COULD DO BUT I AM DAYS AWAY FROM HER :no: . I AM HOPING TO HEAR FROM HER TODAY IF SHE FOUND GAS AND HAY. SHE ONLY USED THE GENERATOR FOR A MINUTE TO USE THE COMPUTER AND SAID IT USED TO MUCH POWER SO SHE KEPT IT SHORT. I WILL POST IF I HEAR FROM HER AGAIN. NIKKI


----------



## iluvwalkers (Dec 17, 2006)

HI, TERI FOUND HAY BUT NO GAS. THEY ARE GOING IN SEARCH AGAIN TODAY. THE TEMP. IN RIGHT AROUND FREEZING. SHE MENTIONED THAT PEOPLE ARE HAVING TO RELOCATE HORSES BECAUSE THERE IS NO WATER. SHE DOES HAVE WATER LUCKILY



: . SHE SAID THINGS ARE A TERRIBLE MESS, KINDA LIKE A WAR ZONE



. NO SHELTERS OR ANY KIND OF HELP, POLICE OR UTILITY COMPANIES TO BE SEEN. NIKKI


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi guys





Nikki...thanks so much for posting my situation



:

We are hanging in there...our neighbor just brought us 5 gallons of gas :aktion033:

I think we are going to put that in our truck to go find more gas tomorrow...we have been told if we can get to Seattle or Everett we should be able to find some without looooooong lines. (now we have gas to get there)

There are cars everywhere that have run out of gas...it is terrible and cell phones work now & then. Our computer is on our business line and the phone we have for that is cordless and doesn't work



:

We have learned so much. Safeway finally opened !!!! they have a HUGE truck out back that has a generator....we don't need anything though..except ice which they don't have





We are eating things in the refer and freezer that is thawing....we are thankful for the cool weather...LOL...our front porch is our refer :aktion033:

I have thrown out soooooo much food....at least Tom/Chickens & my crows have fared well on the feast...gotta go sign off and plug the heater back in.....i'll be in touch soon...I can't wait to tell you we have hot water :aktion033: Teri


----------



## HobbsFarm (Dec 17, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]Keeping my fingers crossed for some HOT WATER for you guys!!



: Just wanted to let you know that my whole family is concerned and asks about you. Hubby and Hall have asked 5 times each today if I have heard anything from you. I must talk about you a little!



: [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Please keep us posted. I know it's hard to unplug that heater to get on the puter for us, but thank you!!



: [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Shannon



[/SIZE]


----------



## lilfoot (Dec 17, 2006)

What a relief to hear this news!

So glad you have hay & abit of gas for now.

I can only imagine what kind of Christmas you'll have....

.....but we can all be thankful you are all alive & well.

Material things can always be replaced.

Family & friends cannot.

Sending {{{{many hugs}}}} your way!

Sandy


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 17, 2006)

Ohhh Teri, it was so good hearing from you. I cant even begin to imagine what you are going thru. It has to be horrible for everyone involved, but at least you, family and your animals are safe. I was so glad to hear you found hay, and have water. Nikki has been doing a great job and keeping all of us posted on your situation...Thanks so much Nikki!



: (((hugs))) to you and hang in there. Prayers going your way! Corinne


----------



## Marnie (Dec 18, 2006)

Wow, it sounds like a real mess and certainly an inconvience but Corrines right in saying, your family and friends and animals are safe, the rest will work itself out. But in the mean time, it has to be pretty miserable, I wish I were closer too, I'd like to help you with the cleanup or redo your barn or whatever I could do. You're in my thoughts and prayers that things return to normal soon. Check back with us when you can.


----------



## jdomep (Dec 18, 2006)

I am so happy you were able to check in! I have been thinking about you and am glad you found hay and someone was nice enough to get you all some gas. You have been through a lot these past few months my thoughts and prayers remain with you this week. Darn it I wish I were closer...


----------



## Denali (Dec 18, 2006)

Wow, that would be a mess!!  I hope you find gas soon and your power is restored quickly!!



:

Vicki


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 19, 2006)

Teri emailed me last night. They found some gas, its 20 miles away and there is a $75.00 limit, but at least they have some! She is sure to have some lasting memories of this..she said they are heating there bedroom only to take the chill off, and the cats, hamsters, frog, and betta are all camping in there with them. She is anxiously awaiting for a nice warm toilet to sit on :bgrin :bgrin :bgrin and a hot shower :bgrin :bgrin ...and she is probably never going to speak to me again for telling everyone this! :bgrin




: It was great hearing from her this is what she had to say about things getting restored in her area. Hope you dont mind me sharing this Teri, but everone is worried about you. Corinne Carnation, Fall City, Snoqualmie and North Bend areas

Restoration work in the heavily damaged Snoqualmie Valley will continue late into the week, perhaps Friday or Saturday. The North Bend, Snoqualmie and Snoqualmie Valley areas were among those hardest hit within our service area. Work is focused on restoring the high-voltage transmission grid and the substations that feed electricity to local neighborhoods. We hope to have our substations in these areas re-energized by midweek. Once this work is complete, we can concentrate on repairing the local distribution lines that serve customers.


----------



## lilfoot (Dec 19, 2006)

First off....thank you Corrine. I've been wondering how things were.

I feel so helpless but it sure puts things into perspective.

We worry over such silly things sometimes & there is Teri

with no heat, hydro, little gas & hay  with Christmas right

around the corner.

Isn't there anything we as a group could do? What about

afterwards...any ideas? A help fund perhaps????

Sandy


----------



## iluvwalkers (Dec 19, 2006)

IF ANYONE HAS ANY IDEAS ON HOW TO HELP, PLEASE EMAIL OR PM ME. I WILL DO WHAT EVER I CAN! I WAS HOPING TO HEAR FROM HER TODAY, IF SHE EMAILS TONIGHT I WILL POST



NIKKI


----------

